# Sig Sauer P320 - Accuracy



## BillyLulz (Dec 3, 2014)

I decided to give this contest that Sig Sauer is sponsoring a try and low and behold I made it into the semi-finals. Thought you guys might want to take a look.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Good nice! Good luck with the next stage(s)


----------



## BillyLulz (Dec 3, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Good nice! Good luck with the next stage(s)


Thanks SailDesign!

:mrgreen:


----------

